# Verwirrung um Congstar Rechnung



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (26. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute, ich hab heute meine Rechnung vom Januar von Congstar bekommen und verstehe einiges nicht.

Was bedeutet z.b. Entgelte? und warum sind meine 9.99€ Flatgebühren nicht aufgelistet?


hab die Congstar Surf Flat 500


----------



## Metalic (26. Februar 2013)

Ist immer schwer zu sagen warum gewisse Beträge bzw. Dienste nicht aufgeführt sind. Da würde ich mich direkt an Congstar wenden und dort einfach mal nachfragen. 
Und da ich nicht so gut im erklären bin -> Entgelt


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (26. Februar 2013)

joa nur laut gmx funzt deren Rechnungs-Hilfe-Email nicht....


----------



## Metalic (26. Februar 2013)

Wie? Bekommst eine Meldung beim abschicken dass sie nicht gesendet werden konnte? Entweder Tipfehler in der Adresse oder dein GMX Server bzw. der von Congstar ist grad platt.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (26. Februar 2013)

jep, die meldung bekomme ich.

tippfehler ist es nicht


----------



## Metalic (26. Februar 2013)

Hmm, versuch sonst mal von einer anderen Adresse aus die Frage zu verschicken. Vielleicht hat Congstar ja auch einfach nur ein Problem mit GMX. 
Oder du versuchst eine andere Mail-Adresse von dem Support.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (26. Februar 2013)

ich wusste gar nicht, dass manche emails mit gmx nicht klarkommen


----------



## Metalic (26. Februar 2013)

Könnte ja alles sein.  Habe es halt schon erlebt, dass man in einem Forum keinen neuen Account erstellen konnte mit einer GMX und freemail Adresse.
Denke mal so schwer wird es nicht denen eine eMail zukommen zu lassen. Ansonsten schreibst an irgendeine Supportmail an die mit kleinem Vermerk:"Bitte an den Rechnungs-Support weiterleiten" oder so


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (26. Februar 2013)

jo. ich checks morgen nochmal aus^^


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. Februar 2013)

irgendwie klappt es immer noch nicht.

und eine andere emailadresse finde ich irgendwie nich


----------



## Metalic (27. Februar 2013)

Sonst wühl dich doch hier mal durch:

Fragen an den Kundenservice - congstar Support Forum


----------



## Andy188 (27. Februar 2013)

So,  habe mir mal meine Rechnung angeguckt.

Einmalentgelte = z.B. Einrichtungsgebühr

Monatsentgelte =  Grundgebühr ( habe die  Internet-Flat 3000,  da sind es 16,80€ netto)

Verbindungsentgelte = vertelefoniertes


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. Februar 2013)

kommt diese Einmalentgelte = z.B. Einrichtungsgebühr  jeden monat auf mich zu???


----------



## Andy188 (27. Februar 2013)

nein, nur einmal. Wenn du z.B. einen Vertrag abschließt, kostet es dich einmal 24,95€ (glaube ich). Solltest du deine Nummer mal wechseln wollen, würde es auch unter diesen Punkt fallen. Also keine Sorge...


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. Februar 2013)

ok, ich schau morgen nochmal auf mein konto, was da genau abgebucht wurde.


mich wundert auch, warum meine 9.99€ Standartkosten nicht aufgelistet sind


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2013)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> ok, ich schau morgen nochmal auf mein konto, was da genau abgebucht wurde.
> 
> 
> mich wundert auch, warum meine 9.99€ Standartkosten nicht aufgelistet sind



Entweder sind die Einrichtungskosten jetzt schon mit verzeichnet und die Monatskosten erst nach Ablauf des ersten Monats, oder aber das wird ganz einfach auf Dein Guthaben angerechnet - ich meine Du bekommst ja nach Abschluss des "Vertrags" 10€ Guthaben, oder?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. Februar 2013)

öhm. ich hab kp, ob ich irgendwo guthaben habe


----------



## Andy188 (27. Februar 2013)

Diesen Monat sind die Rechnungen sowieso ein bisschen anders. Als Beispiel:

Deine letzte Rechnung ist von Mitte Januar. In dieser Rechnung waren die Grundgebühren für den kompletten Januar 01.-31.01. und die verbrauchten Einheiten (SMS/Telefonieren & Co.) für den Zeitraum 15.12.-14.01, enthalten (hoffe du verstehst es... )

Seit diesem Monat wird nur noch vom 01.-31. gerechnet. Diesen Monat bekommst du also die Grundgebühr für 01.01-31.01., sowie die verbrauchten Einheiten vom (ACHTUNG!) 15.12.-31.01. berechnet. Dies ist einfach der Übergang, damit es vereinfacht wird. Hier ist es noch einmal schöner erklärt:

Neue Rechnung

Wenn du Unstimmigkeiten hast, melde dich, dann versuchen wir dir zu helfen!


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. Februar 2013)

aso. vllt. sollte ich dazu sagen, dass ich erst seit mitte januar bei congstar bin und dieses dann meine 1. Rechnung ist


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (1. März 2013)

also bis jetzt wurde noch gar nichts abgebucht


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2013)

Ne Rechnung bekommt man ja auch meistens ein paar Tage vor der Abbuchung, außer wenn es um Bestellungen von Produkten zb per amazon geht.


Ich bekomm die Rechnung von tmobile immer erst ca. 14 tage nach Monatsende, und abgebucht wird wiederum weitere ca 10-14 Tage später.


----------

